# Alfine 8 vs NuVinci N360 for bikepacking



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Was beginning to shop prices on an Alfine 8 hub to have a rear wheel built with a WTB i25 rim. This will initially go on my Inbred 29er for bikepacking/dirt & gravel touring. Might also use it for road touring on my Pompetamine.

Then I started to see stuff online about the NuVinci hub. It is heavier than an Alfine but has that whole CVP shifting concept.

Anyone have recent experience with either? I know there are other mtbr threads on the NuVinci but none real recent.

BTW, I was leaning toward the Alfine 8 vs an 11 because it sounds like the 8 has a record of reliability, whereas that is not necessarily the case with the 11.

Thanks for any insights.


----------



## rlcanon (Apr 27, 2013)

I like the N360 on my Krampus I'm using for some local bike packing. I'm way under gearing it and so far it's holding up fine. I think I'd trust it on a longer trip. You might look in the IGH area if you haven't already; "no love for the n360" or something similar is a recent thread.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I have 5yrs on two Alfine 8's and 1 yr on an Alfine 11 [photo above]. They were all used for mountain biking and bikepacking - as well as winter snow use and beach use.

I run a 32T x 23T on all of them and that's decent low gear.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Will probably go with an Alfine 8, since Vik has had good luck with his and I really respect his insights.

I didn't even think of the IGH forum, so I will do some checking over there, too. Thanks!


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

The N360 is an awesome hub and if you can live with the limited range, weight, and that goofy shifter it would work swell for bikepacking. I would definitely choose one over and Shimano IGH. IMO the Shimanos never work better then mediocre and require more maintance.

I know it gets said a lot but I wish Nuvinci would step up and make a hub to compete with the Euros. Either that or Shimano could get away form the spring loaded shifting. OR, Sram could polish up the Dual Drive. That idea has some merit.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I have 2 A8's that have seen all sorts of abuse from months of beach camping to 2 Calgary winters and now they live on the Wet Coast. I've never maintained either IGH and they have worked like champs the whole time.

I opened the one I abused the most [from my Pugsley] this year and it looked perfect inside [photo above] so I didn't even bother cleaning it.

Inspecting my Shimano Alfine 8 IGH? | The Lazy Rando Blog...

I did replace the shift cable and housing once on each IGH and I generally replace the $16 8 spd SRAM chains ~once a year.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Great. I think that's the route I will take. 

Hoping to have a wheel I can run 2.4's on my steel 29er Inbred bikepacker and, perhaps, 700x35C (or so) cross tires on my steel Pompetamine for dirt/gravel road touring. I think 35C is the widest I can go on the Pompetamine, but this might be too narrow of a tire for a WTB i23 or i23 rim (my preferred MTB rim)? I am not sure but checking on this.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Meant i23 or i25 rim...


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Shiggy, can I get your thoughts on whether an i23 or i25 rim will let me run 2.3-4s on my 29er bikepacking Inbred and also some sort of 35C cross tire for dirt/gravel road touring on my Pompetamine? I think 35C is the biggest tire that will fit in the Pomp, and I am wondering if this is too narrow to run on the WTB rim. (I have two 29er wheelsets running tubeless on i23 rims, and I am really pleased with their performance.)

Thanks for any insights.


----------



## iphilrive (Jan 13, 2013)

*2013 Surly Karate Monkey*

i have had my Alfine 8 for about a year now and i love it after i got my gearing dialed in, i generally use it for commuting and small bikepacking trips. i rode a NuVinci on a fat bike and i really didn't like the grip shift that was my whole reason i got the alfine 8 cause it had a trigger shifter and if i wanted to get a drop bar i could get a internal drop bar lever too!

*i shall upload my picture when iphoto updates.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

I ordered an Alfine 8 today and will have Steve at SRLPE build me a wheel with a WTB UST rim. (Steve is great and has built me 4 sets of bombproof wheels in recent years!)

Can't wait to get it running on my steel 29er Inbred. It's an old frame with slot dropouts, a Fargo fork and a homemade frame bag -- will be perfect for bikepacking!

BTW, I got a great price on the hub from Modern Bike. Have gotten great prices and service from them lately.

I also discovered this blog today -- will make for some great reading -- as I aspire to ride the Great Divide in the next few years:

http://phatdivide.wordpress.com/


----------



## iphilrive (Jan 13, 2013)

picture is here! working on a flickr!


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice bike! As for the shifters, I once had some grip shifters on an older commuter. They drove me crazy with ghost shifting when I was reefing on the bar/grips. Glad to be looking at a trigger shifter with the Alfine.


----------



## iphilrive (Jan 13, 2013)

thanks! i'm setting up a flicker now so i shall post the link and you can take a closer look!


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds good.


----------



## iphilrive (Jan 13, 2013)

Bikes - a set on Flickr


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm planning on buying a nuvinci n360 asap. went and test rode it on the gotham. loved it
it was better than i thought it would be. loved the shifter, i would reverse the cables though... more like a motorcycle, so when u twist the throttle back you can pick up speed. this thing is HEAVY. very noticeable when picking up the bike from any angle. However just holding the bike upright, if you were blindfolded you wouldn't know it is there. once you are riding it you forget about it. Can't wait to install it on my Karate Monkey. Even though it is heavy you can't feel it while riding or climbing. It's like using a longer ratchet to turn a tight bolt, the leverage is great, I could just climb right up the hill.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I currently have a Nuvinci sitting here with Gordo rim, just have to sell off a few more items before I can go through with the wheel build.

I chose the Nuvinci for two reasons:

1. I got a good deal (this outweighs a lot of things)
2. Every review I have read pro or personal has liked the Nuvinci

A lot of people do complain about the bottom end not being too bottom end. I can live with that, I've been riding singlespeed for years and years and know what it's like to not have enough gear, that's were stand and mash technique comes in to play.

My gearing thoughts are going to be between a 36x16 or a 32x16. The 32x16 will be slightly lighter I have a XTR Carbon/Ti chainring that has never been used that could finally see the light of day.


----------

